# good gaming/video editing build



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

I am planning to build a gaming computer and was wondering if this is a good set up. will it run games such as battlefield 2 and 3 on ultra settings.

case- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129066

power supply- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817152035

Ram- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233143

Motherboard- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157265

Cpu- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115072

Cpu fan- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065

Video card- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102945

I already have a cd reader and i have a hard drive with windows 7 but the only thing i dont know is if i can just use a hard drive from a prebuilt computer thats already loaded with windows 7. I also have monitors,keyboard and a mouse

Also is it all compatible

If there is anything im missing post it in your comment


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Is it compatible? I did not check the memory QVL, but the components will be compatible with each other, however . . .

Power Supply: I'ld rate the RaidMax at about the same level as a doorstop. In fact, even going on spec I expect it would underpower an HD 69XX. Do yourself (and your graphics card) a favour and choose a good quality 750 watt class (or better); something like a Corsair TX-750V2 or XFX Core Edition 

Memory: Unless you are into professional video production, 16GB is a waste. Choose a 2 x 4GB kit. 

Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Good case
Junk PSU-you need a good quality 650W minimum for the 6950.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair are top quality.
8GB of RAM is more than enough
Mobo is lower tier. Asus & Gigabyte are good quality w/ good support
Good CPU
Good CPU fan, if you need one. OEM coolers are good if you don't OC.
Good GPU
I would suggest you look over our build list for ideas on good quality components: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

What motherboard would you suggest I only choose that because it had good reviews


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Asus or Gigabyte
Newegg.com - ASUS P8P67 (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't like the reviews on that one do you know of any others around the same price but not over $160


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

AsRock was once the buget/OEM division of ASUS, sort of the Scion to the Asus Toyota. Recently, however, Asustek underwent a reorganization and the company Pegatron was spun off and control of AsRock transferred to it. Interestingly, you can see the relationship in the names, as both Pegatron and Asus derive from "Pegasus." AsRock is now the world's third largest motherboard manufacturer, behind Asus and Gigabyte.

While the company has produced so-called "2nd-tier" boards in the past, since the reorganization AsRock has started making higher-end gaming boards too. Several AsRock boards are now getting Editor's Choice awards from major motherboard reviewers such as motherboards.org and Tom's Hardware and seem to be competing well in features and performance during tests with Asus and Gigabyte boards.

Customer support may be another matter and I've seen some negative feedback about AsRock, but I've also seen the same about Asus and Gigabyte, which I have generally had few problems with over the years. AsRock is selling close to ten million boards a year now and if their product was total garbage one would expect overwhelming negative response on the forums.

Over at Newegg the ASRock motherboards are actually getting quite a bit of positive feedback... when they work properly. One thing I do notice about Asus and Gigabyte is that they often post a response to a major complaint, I haven't seen this from AsRock. There are a lot of complaints still about AsRock's customer service.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

EatMyTracers said:


> I don't like the reviews on that one do you know of any others around the same price but not over $160


Don't pay a lot of attention to reviews on Newegg. They're made by individuals and very often there problems are not solely the faults of the component.
We advise on what we know to be good quality.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok I kinda thought that because actully most ASrock motherboards have better reviews that asus and gigabyte. Would you say it would be a good buy to get that mother board?

Well is that asus board has A LOT of bad reviews and after that post about ASrock and the revies on that motherboard I think I might just get that motherboard.

Also about a psu if that one isn't good then what a good one for under $70 that is enough for the radeon 6950.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You need a 650W minimum PSU for the 6950 and under $70 won't get you there.

Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok ill get the corsair psu

For a motherboard though have you used that asus board yourself and if you have then how is it.

Have you ever used a ASrock board because from what I have see they have much better reviews or atleast the ones in my price range do


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I use Asus Mobo's almost exclusively and I've used that Model in several builds with no problems.
It's your money-your choice. We can only advise.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I just think the asrock will be better because it has 5 eggs compared to the 3 eggs so the reviews are just so much better. and after what that guy said I think Asrock is a good company I though before that they are 2nd tier.

Also ASrock has the top 2 motherboards on newegg


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry I can't edit but I have some more questions that people seem to either ignore or just can't answer it

For one will a 650 watt psu be enough for that system and also I'm trying to not have to buy a hard drive or windows so I already have a computer that I bought pre build so can I use tha hard drive from that that is already is installed with windows 7. Also if this will work then will it have the stupid acer stuff that my computer has now.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

XFX Core Edition PRO750W (P1-750S-NLB9) 750W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply $114.99

$84.99 after mail-in rebate

Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO750W (P1-750S-NLB9) 750W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Get the rebate and this PSU is very reasonably priced for the power and quality.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok I found out what powersupply now can you answer my question from my last post and also is the ASrock board good or not


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You cannot use the operating system from your old computer on your new one unless you have a _retail _version. If the operating system came with a computer it is an Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM) version and the Microsoft license for it is tied to the motherboard of your old computer. Even if you have a retail version, I've found it usually works best to do a clean install of Windows on your new system.

I can't specifically rule for or against the AsRock board as I've not used one. From the reviews and feedback plus the fact that AsRock was formerly a division of Asus that is now entering the high-end gaming market I would tend to think that it would be OK.

I've had decent results with Asus and Gigabyte regarding their customer support and have heard the same about MSI but don't know about AsRock. If you purchase as AsRock board make sure to build the system and test it before the Newegg return period expires as it might be easier (and faster) to deal with them.

Every board will have it's pros and cons. As one of the techs here has already stated, negative feedback on a retailer's site is oftentimes people complaining because they have had problems. A manufacturer that ships millions of boards a year is going to have a few bad ones get past quality control. Retailers realize this, which is why good companies like Newegg have return policies. The majority of the other problems end-users encounter are often their own making.

Some hints in order to avoid problems:


Purchase a quality power supply of sufficient wattage.
Use known compatible memory of a speed that you don't have to overclock to reach.
Follow the motherboard manual's instructions to the letter.
Bench test your system before assembling it into the case.
Perform a clean install of Windows.
Update drivers directly from the manufacturer's websites.
Don't attempt to overclock until you have a stable system up and running and know exactly what you are doing and why.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you and to install windows do I just get everything hooked up and put my cd in my cd reader and it will install? Can I use any cd reader to do this or do I need a special one.


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

EatMyTracers said:


> I'm trying to not have to buy a hard drive or windows so I already have a computer that I bought pre build so can I use tha hard drive from that that is already is installed with windows 7. Also if this will work then will it have the stupid acer stuff that my computer has now.


As MPR stated, with your PreBuilt ACER the Windows 7 is almost definitely an OEM release tied to the motherboard. You cannot legally use it in any other system; also, it won't function well, and most likely won't even work at all.

Beyond that, if you want to do video editing, you should own no fewer than THREE hard drives:



jaythorpe522 said:


> 1) Internal OS/applications/internet/personal & professional documents & correspondence/personal media/etc drive. 7200 RPM 320GB minimum.
> 
> 2) Internal OR External* drive ONLY for your project files & media. You set your preferences in all of your editing/media-manipulation programs so that capture, render, bounce, project files & folders, media files & folders, etc -- in short, everything that is needed for a project except the application itself -- is stored on this drive. Why? So that when your OS gets corrupted or infected in the middle of the most important project of your life, you pull your project drive off your computer, slap it into a rented studio computer, and finish your project on time. 7200RPM 500-750 GB (don't go to big -- see Laxer's note).
> 
> ...





EatMyTracers said:


> Thank you and to install windows do I just get everything hooked up and put my cd in my cd reader and it will install? Can I use any cd reader to do this or do I need a special one.


Win7 is a DVD, you will need a DVD drive. If you have multiple CDs from your OEM install, you could use them in a CD (non-DVD) reader, but, that version of Windows is tied to your old hardware. 

Hope this is helpful

jw


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can not use an OEM OS disc. You will need a retail copy.
Windows 7 is a DVD disc.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

Why can I not use an oem copy and can you link me to the one I can use preferably on newegg


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The OEM disc is tied to the Mobo. 
32Bit 7 Home Premium: Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 32-bit - Operating Systems
65Bit 7 Home Premium: Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - Operating Systems


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok so can't I buy the oem version I don't care if it gets tied to the mobo I only need it for one computer


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did you look at the links I posted? They are OEM versions.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry I was confused because earlier you said I cannot use an oem version


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I understand the confusion with OEM so let's forget the OEM nomenclature.
The disc that came with your PC is tied to the Mobo in the system it was installed on and is not usable with another PC.
One of the discs I linked to from Newegg is what will be required for the new Mobo/PC.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes I understand that it gets tied to the mobo but I thought you were saying I can't use an oem disk but now I understand that I can


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

Tyree said:


> The OEM disc is tied to the Mobo.
> 32Bit 7 Home Premium: Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 32-bit - Operating Systems
> 65Bit 7 Home Premium: Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - Operating Systems


If you're getting 8 GB of RAM in order to do video editing, you need to get 64-bit W7. 32-bit W7 will only use about 3.5-ish GB of RAM (even though system properties will 'report' all 8 GB installed).

jw


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

EatMyTracers said:


> Yes I understand that it gets tied to the mobo but I thought you were saying I can't use an oem disk but now I understand that I can


Click on one of Tyree's links, then click 'Details' and read the Disclaimer. Tho' Tyree's clarification is good, too.

jw


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok thanks I understand now that I can get the oem.

Last question is this a good build all that has changed from before is I added windows 7 oem 64 bit and the powersupply changed to a corsair enthusiast 650 watt. will everything work together and do I need anything else or does anyone recommend I change anything in this build. If you do recommend I change something then keep it at around the same price because my budget was $1000 and I'm at $1031.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It would be helpful if you post a list (Brand Name & Model) of the components you are considering.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

its all on ther first page.......I listed the things that changed in my post before


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

I am planning to build a gaming computer and was wondering if this is a good set up. will it run games such as battlefield 2 and 3 on ultra settings.

Case-antec 300 illusion
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129066

power supply-corsair enthusiast 650 watt

Ram-corsair vengence 4x4gb
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233143

Motherboard-ASrock p67 extreme
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157265

Cpu-Intel 2500k sandy bridges
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115072

Cpu fan-cooler master hyper 212
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065

Video card-sapphire radeon 6950
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102945

Os-windows 7 oem 64-bit

Ok here's the list. Its all compatable right?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Everything should be compatible though I still have reservations on the Mobo choice. 
Easy way to get cut $50 off is use 2X4 GB RAM. 16GB is pretty much a waste and filling all the RAM slots can be problematic.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

I researched the mobo more and read most people choose it over other ones in the same price range. I don't mind that I'm $30 over my budget; but what's bad about filling all ram slots?


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

EatMyTracers said:


> I researched the mobo more and read most people choose it over other ones in the same price range. I don't mind that I'm $30 over my budget; but what's bad about filling all ram slots?


More slots filled = more power used, more heat generated. Better have a good reason for having it there.

8 GB will go a long way in video editing right now. Save the $50, lessen the drain on your power, and keep the heat down, and if you need 8 more later, it'll be cheaper in 6 months anyway 

As far as Tyree's reservations about the MoBo, I'm just gonna repost part of this:



MPR said:


> AsRock was once the buget/OEM division of ASUS, sort of the Scion to the Asus Toyota.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Personally, I like good customer service and am willing to pay a few extra bucks for it.

jw


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

jaythorpe522 said:


> Personally, I like good customer service and am willing to pay a few extra bucks for it.


Precisely. Support is often over looked when making a purchase. Reviews are just reviews but real world use is the deciding factor.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok so I might just cut my ram down to 8 gb then but what asus mobo should I get I really don't want that one you recommended before the reviews are awful and I don't want to have to send it back so are there any others you recommend for under $200 that have better reviews


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

EatMyTracers said:


> Ok so I might just cut my ram down to 8 gb then but what asus mobo should I get I really don't want that one you recommended before the reviews are awful and I don't want to have to send it back so are there any others you recommend for under $200 that have better reviews


That motherboard is a good motherboard. NEVER go by Newegg reviews as most of them have no idea what they're doing and failure is because they couldn't set it up right. See below link for a thorough review of that board.

HARDOCP - Introduction - ASUS P8P67 Motherboard Review


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok so I might go with that mobo now but is the ASrock really that bad


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

In the past I've had several issues with them and poor support was at the top. Asus in my opinion make the best motherboards.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok is that mobo recommended before the one you recommend or do recommend a different asus mobo


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I was giving you a review link on the board tyree suggested.

Newegg.com - ASUS P8P67 (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok I know you said that mobo is great but why are the reviews so bad it makes me really not wana get it. But I also don't wana get the Asrock if people are saying its bad also. Are most of the bad reviews on the asus because of user error or something?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Where are you getting these bad reviews?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

AsRock high-end motherboards themselves are probably good -- the reviews are good and the company itself has ties to Asustek and is teaming up with professional gamers to make gaming boards now. If you receive a working motherboard you should have a decent component. It's just that the customer support may not be as good yet as that which we have come to expect from companies like Asus and Gigabyte. That said, if you have problems within the Newegg return period you can deal with them directly.

If you are looking at Newegg for reviews you must realize that Asus sells over three times the motherboards a year than AsRock does. Much of the feedback on Newegg is from people complaining and most of the problems are usually attributable to user error. Asus boards may have more bad feedback on Newegg simply due to the fact that they sell more boards.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

Well its not that asus have bad reviews but the particular one recommended does


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok I am going to get the ASrock motherboard but now I'm only getting 8gb of ram and a 750w psu. Ill upgrade my ram in the future.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

What you have to remember is, people more than likely only ever post reviews on products when they don't work. The majority of people buy motherboards with a bunch of other components, then once their computer is built and working, their more interested in actually using it, playing games, surfing the net etc, not reviewing every single individual component inside on newegg. 

This applies to me aswell, just had my first computer built, and guess what, everything works fine but i haven't wrote any reviews yet. Reviewing every single component inside was the last thing on my mind once Windows was installed. However, say the PSU blows tomorrow, what would i most likely do, that's right, write a review from where i purchased it, complaining about the quality of the product. So remember, you can't make a conclusion that a product is either great or crap from the reviews on newegg. 

Regarding your motherboard choice, it is your money at the end of the day but I'd personally listen to these guys and opt with the ASUS board, simply because they know what there talking about.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

EatMyTracers said:


> Ok I am going to get the ASrock motherboard but now I'm only getting 8gb of ram and a 750w psu. Ill upgrade my ram in the future.


Brand & Model of the PSU? Your 8GB of RAM will be more than enough for now and for some time to come. By the time you need more than 8GB your PC will be out dated.
Best of luck with the ASRock Mobo.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

The psu is a corsair enthusiast tx750w and since all the ASrock reviews are good are everything I've heard about it is good so I'm just gona give it a try.

Oh and to the other guy then why does the ASrock mostly only have good reviews? Oh because they are working and people don't have to post a bad review. Now the asus your right it had bad reviews because people bought it and it didn't work correctly and had to return it. But you are right though the asus is almost all people complaining so I don't know if any body has even posted a good review about it.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

EatMyTracers said:


> The psu is a corsair enthusiast tx750w and since all the ASrock reviews are good are everything I've heard about it is good so I'm just gona give it a try.
> 
> *Oh and to the other guy then why does the ASrock mostly only have good reviews? Oh because they are working and people don't have to post a bad review.* Now the asus your right it had bad reviews because people bought it and it didn't work correctly and had to return it. But you are right though the asus is almost all people complaining so I don't know if any body has even posted a good review about it.


No need to act like that. 

I wasn't commenting on the Asrock board, but more defending the ASUS board, or introducing you to the bigger picture. It's entirely up to you at the end of the day, your money your choice. The Asrock board does have good reviews, no doubt, but if your the unlucky one and it's DOA or dies later down the line, the quality of their customer support might be a problem.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It has been noted several times in this thread that personal reviews on sellers sites are not to be taken very seriously. 
It is much more common for someone to write a bad review primarily because there frustrated with a product be it the products fault or their own their own.
Those that have good experiences rarely write reviews simply because their satusfied with the product.
Note the "tech" knowledge some posters claim and when reading there posts it clearly shows that just ain't so. 
If you want to use the ASRock Mobo based on reviews in lieu of the advise of professional builders/repairers that is your choice.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

never trust reviews of things on the site that sell those things.

Thats like asking me for a review of my own chicken tikka madras (I'm hardley gonna say its crap am I?)

Asus and gigabyte make the best boards and thats about it.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok so I really don't know what to get then you guys say the asus is good but the reviews say its bad you guys say the ASrock is bad but the reviews say its good.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

EatMyTracers said:


> Ok so I really don't know what to get then you guys say the asus is good but the reviews say its bad you guys say the ASrock is bad but the reviews say its good.


Were not saying the Asrock is bad, but more the quality of their customer support might be an issue. It's entirely up to you at the end of day, go with the Asrock if you feel most confident in spending your money on it. 

I've heard Asrock are really upping their game recently anyway with the quality of their boards, and although newegg reviews are normally inconclusive, 51 people rating it five stars out of 58 indicates their doing something right.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok so its still between the ASrock and the asus I have no idea what one to get. They both seem good but I want to get the better not just the one I think it better. Can someone post maybe some reviews about that asus that might make be lean towards it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You've been given good advise from several Team members. 
If you want assured quality & support go with Asus or Gigabyte.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok can you recommend a few more asus boards for around the same price that I can take a look at


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, ASUS, Intel Motherboards, LGA 1155, Intel P43/P45/P55/P67, $100 - $200


----------



## EatMyTracers (Oct 4, 2011)

So any asus board? There gotta be some that are better than others you can recommend and some have to be bad not all are good


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Asus & Gibagyte offer quality Mobo's. Some have different features than others. You need to select one that offers what you need/want from a Mobo.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the asus rog boards are desined for gaming in mind.


----------

